# Shower Lighting



## FrazaFraze (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello!
I am currently renovating my basement bathroom with my brother, who is a contractor. I am hoping someone can offer me some insight!!

We have built a 38"x42" shower with 3 tile walls and 1 open face for the glass door. The ceiling 8' tall so there will be a space between the top of the glass door and the ceiling.

The problem I am having is I had planned to install a rain head shower from the centre of the ceiling above the shower and am having difficulties deciding how to light the shower. 

I had considered two small ceiling pot lights in opposite corners of the shower. If I go this route what size of light should I install 3"? 4"? how far away should I put them from the corners - space is limited? 

Any other popular lighting suggestions?
Your help is very appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Fixture size depends on the type of lamp and the wattage. Functionally only one fixture is needed inside the shower. Alternately, the light could be located directly over the door lighting both the shower and the dry-off area. By "pots" do you mean flush mounted down-lights? If you place them too close to the walls there will be a "hot spot" on the wall which may or may not be desirable. Remember that down-lights put a spot on the floor (and wall if close) the size of which varies with the spread angle and mounting height of the fixture. Personally I prefer down-lights no closer than 30" to a wall but there is nothing stopping you from getting closer. General illumination in a bathroom tends to be better if located in the center of the room (in addition to the task lighting over the sink). What ever you choose make sure the fixture is rated for wet locations.

Rick


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I put in a light fan combination over the middle of my shower. That type of light is rated for wet area and could be placed nearer to the door for your light source. A track light might also be an option since you can direct the lights in a variety of areas, placed just outside the shower itself. Ventilation is important in most bathrooms to keep the moisture down. IMHO I would hate the shower head coming from the ceiling in the center of the shower. No place to escape the downward water when soaping up to shave legs etc. Also lots more soap in eyes when washing hair. For a man that may not be such an issue, but I bet if you ask a few ladies what they think, they would not like the center rain head so much. It might be possible to do a hand held from the wall and rig some sort of holder you could attach the hand held from the ceiling when you want the downward spray to accomplish what you have in mind. Just my two cents.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

A search for "steam shower lights" will turn up a several options for shower light placement on the ceiling and walls.


----------

